# Peanut (Canna) Butter Fudge Recipe



## Amaximus (Aug 31, 2012)

*Peanut (Canna) Butter Fudge Recipe:*
1/2 cup Canna Butter (1 stick)
1/2 cup Milk
2 cups Brown Sugar
1 cup Peanut Butter
1 teaspoon Vanilla Extract
3 cups Confectioners' Sugar

*Directions:*
1. Melt butter in a medium saucepan over medium heat.
2. Stir in brown sugar and milk. Bring to a boil and boil for 2 minutes, stirring frequently.
3. Remove from heat. Stir in peanut butter and vanilla extract.
4. Pour over confectioners' sugar in a large mixing bowl. Beat/Mix until smooth.
5. Pour into an 8x8 inch dish and refrigerate for at least one hour.
6. Chill until firm and cut into squares.



Had a little canna butter left over from the last batch and I wanted to use it up. I made this recipe yesterday and it came out pretty good.

*Some notes:* Maybe it is my pallet but I found this to be pretty sweet. I still ate a bunch of it so it isn't overwhelming but for those that want to tone it down you can probably reduce the brown sugar and confectioners sugar by 1/2 cup. It's preference really.

Also, I chose to powder the fudge with some non sweetened bakers chocolate and pulverized salt before cutting. This was my way of toning down the sweetness a bit after I already made it.

One last note, The butter, milk & sugar need to be brought to a boil for two minutes. Use a thermometer to determine how hot you want it to get while boiling. I know there are varying opinions on when thc starts to degrade so I'll leave that up to each person to decide.

Sorry, No pictures. My camera broke. When the new one arrives I'll hopefully still have some left and will post a photo.

Good luck!


----------



## Amaximus (Sep 1, 2012)

Got my new camera... Figured I'd toss up a fast photo of the finished fudge, cut into 3/4 inch cubes & dusted in cocoa powder.


----------



## Jaza (Sep 10, 2012)

Yum yum yum


----------



## daggamonster (Sep 10, 2012)

Amaximus said:


> Got my new camera... Figured I'd toss up a fast photo of the finished fudge, cut into 3/4 inch cubes & dusted in cocoa powder.
> 
> View attachment 2316921


awwwwww man, that fudge looks awesome, good job


----------



## Amaximus (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks. It tasted great too. Just finished it a few days ago. I forgot I made it.

If anyone tries the recipe and/or makes changes be sure to post some photos and let us know how it came out.


----------



## timbo123 (Sep 11, 2012)

And tell us about the high they delivered... more of a long lasting body stone?


----------



## StonerGrower (Sep 13, 2012)

that looks dank


----------



## miskannabis (Dec 16, 2015)

I realize this is a very old post lol... but I google searched peanut canna-butter fudge and this came up. So I just made it, so easy to make! It's setting up in the fridge right now. I made slow cooker canna-butter yesterday and used that.


----------



## miskannabis (Dec 17, 2015)

In case anyone was wondering, the fudge is awesome! I did reduce the amount of sugars by 1/2 cup as noted and used organic crunchy peanut butter. I cut it into 16 squares, wasn't sure how many it was supposed to make.. But I'm going to try some today on an empty stomach to see how potent they are. I do recommend this recipe! Also, I was thinking, these would be a killer dipped in some canna chocolate sauce!


----------



## Giggsy70 (Aug 6, 2016)

I am looking forward to making these soon and adding walnuts and drizzling some caramel love the top.Will post pics when I get around to making these.
Also have you ever tried using flavored creamers (hazelnut or French vanilla) in substitute for the milk and vanilla extract?


----------



## Nouna (Jun 8, 2017)

Amaximus said:


> Thanks. It tasted great too. Just finished it a few days ago. I forgot I made it.
> 
> If anyone tries the recipe and/or makes changes be sure to post some photos and let us know how it came out.


I am going to use this recipe today...I will be back


----------

